# some pics from toronto area poodle meet up



## Mandycasey'smom (Jan 3, 2009)




----------



## Mandycasey'smom (Jan 3, 2009)

notice all the dogs are wet buy for my guys.
Neither will step foot into the water LOL


----------



## Harley_chik (Nov 7, 2008)

Neat pics! Looks like everyone had a great time.


----------



## BFF (Jun 10, 2009)

This is fantastic. I haven't seen that many poodles socializing together. They look like they were all well behaved and having a good time.


----------



## PonkiPoodles (Feb 25, 2009)

Nice pictures... very neat to see so many poodles together


----------



## Roxy (Apr 4, 2008)

A Poodle Party - I love it!


----------



## AgilityIG (Feb 8, 2009)

That's awesome - looks like a great time!!


----------



## Mandycasey'smom (Jan 3, 2009)

I guess when they did the Florida meet up there were 13 I belive that would have been fun.
We were missing 2 dogs that were unable to meet this time so will be trying again hopefully.
It was a great day everyone got along and NO fights.
I have some great pics of the day but some have peoples faces.
If anyone would like I can give you our flickr site and check them out.
Honestly the dogs just had a awsome time doing what they wanted. The big parti is 9 months old I beleive and was a hoot in the water.


----------



## thestars (May 2, 2009)

That looked like fun! What a great thing to get that many Spoos together to meet.


----------



## maddiek (Nov 3, 2008)

And they all sat for the first picture! How did you get that to happen?


----------



## passion4poodles (Apr 11, 2009)

I am going to try to put together a costume party for my dogs LOL! I already have like 5 dogs coming!!!! I will post pics in Nov, yep I am already planning for it!!!!!!! Ki-ki is going to be a bride and Tynk and Zoey are going to be her brides maids!!!!!


----------



## poodlelover (Oct 19, 2008)

They look like they had a lot of fun. Maybe next time I can come. Where is bronte creek? What is that cream poodle have on his backend? It looks like pants.


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

that's so awesome! I love the first pic where they are all sitting! amazing!


----------

